# Jetose Caramel what is it?



## sleepyu (May 5, 2012)

I'm trying to recreated a family recipe I found and it asks for the ingredient Jetose Caramel (its listed under sugars in the recipe) I cant find any info about what Jetose is (yes I know its a caramel but specifically) It said to buy it from Harvey Steels (a company) but i cant find any information on that company either. Note the recipe was written in the uk circa 1928


----------



## CWS4322 (May 5, 2012)

Hi Sleepyu, Welcome to DC. Are you sure that the Jetost carmel isn't the Norwegian goat cheese called that and that has a carmel taste? Can you post the recipe?


----------



## sleepyu (May 5, 2012)

I dont think it is the cheese (Gjetost) as the recipe specifically puts it beneath the sugar heading, also it seems to be an odd thing to put in a drink. 

The other sugars to the drink are

Copper Wort Adjunct Fluid
and
Block Juice

No idea what either of those are..
*
*


----------

